# Onkyo TX-NR626 7.2-Ch Network A/V Receiver Review Discussion Thread



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=13050&w=m[/img]*Onkyo TX-NR626 7.2-Ch Network A/V Receiver*

Given Onkyo's popularity and reputation among home theater enthusiasts, I set my expectations of the NR626 fairly high before I had even opened the box. It has a great set of features, respectable performance specs, and should be well within the budgets of most consumers looking for value and performance. Of course, lots of receivers are backed by good reputations and attractive specs on paper, so there is no free ride for the Onkyo NR626. It is positioned in somewhat of a sweet spot between affordability and premium performance/features. It has basically all of the features I could want or use, but not so many that I waste time finding what I need. Setup and calibration are easy, and the overlaid GUI menus streamline the process of making adjustments. It integrates well aesthetically and functionally with the rest of my system and is very reliable. For anyone with a budget of $500-$750 looking for the latest home A/V tech, the NR626 is a great balance of functionality and value.

Read The Full Review


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Great and in depth review Peter. Your words flow like gentle water. You have a keen eye and the ability to verbalize it. I wish I could use more of the artistic side of my brain, but it is weighted heavily towards the tech side.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Luther, it's fun being part of such a talented review staff. I struggle with creativity as well, so these write ups require quite a bit of thought.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The HTS review staff does an excellent job. I find all of them to be great reads and very thorough. For anyone considering a product being reviewed will be armed with all of the necessary info to make a highly informed decision.


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

Great review. Great timing, too, as I am in the market for a new receiver to replace my trusty but aging Sony 7.1 receiver. Great price on the refurb, too, and never had a problem with refurbs.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice review Peter, I also admit that I am suprised with your graphs as well. It would seem that Audessey was more or less boosing the entire low end signal as opposed to just the problem areas. I wonder if anyone else has docuemted their responces.

I suspect corner bass traps would help. Do you plan any treatments any time soon?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Tonto said:


> I suspect corner bass traps would help. Do you plan any treatments any time soon?


I completely agree and the short answer is yes. More details here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-acoustics/70575-acoustic-treatment-phase-2-a.html

Ignoring the fact that my room is making the bass end of my curve pretty ugly, the Audyssey dynamic EQ appears to boost the bass with a gradual increase toward the lower octaves.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

PC509 said:


> Great review. Great timing, too, as I am in the market for a new receiver to replace my trusty but aging Sony 7.1 receiver. Great price on the refurb, too, and never had a problem with refurbs.


Oh, yes, PLEASE PC...replace that Sony with the Onkyo...:yikes: :rubeyes:


----------

